# Shappell?



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Any of you Shappell owners out there? Whats the good and bad on them? I know inside they are set up nice with lots of room but not much on the height. I'm still trying to figgure out what shanty I wanna get.  Thanx!

Gene


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

1 thing that I did not care for when I had one was the fact that you have to unload everything to take it down and also the fact that you had to lay eveything on top of it to pull it . Before you got to where you were going , every thing had fallen off a few times .


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Gene,

I own the Shappell 3000 Deluxe. Since I am only a few minutes from you, you can come over and see it if you want. I can set it up in my basement and you can take a look at it.

PL...........


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Tx, I Can Relate. I Started With A Shappell 2000 Because It Was What A Friend Had. I Liked It Because It Was Light And I Could Set It Up Fast By Myself. I Did Not Like The Fact That It Would Sweat And I Couldn't Stand Up All The Way. It Folds Up Better Than The Clam. I Have Spent Countless Hrs. Doing My Homework, Ordering Shanties That Sound And Look Good And Then I Hate Them Once I Set Them Up. Then I Give Them Away. So I Went To Cabela's So That I Could See First Hand What I Was Getting Before I Wasted Anymore Money , Especially Freight Charges. I Bought A Shappell 4000 Deluxe. Then I Bought A 3000 Deluxe To Avoid The Sweating Problem And I Can Stand Up In It. I Have Found That For Me There Isn't The Perfect Shanty. They All Have Good And Bad Features. And Yes From Time To Time Your Stuff Falls Off But Some Don't Have Bucket Holders. I Also Have A Scout That I Will Try This Year .i'll Be Giving Up Room And A Floor For Easier Hauling. Good Luck With Whatever You Buy.


----------



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Gene, 

I have a DX3000 that I fished out of last season. It is easy to heat and very comfortable. On several trips, we were able to fish 3 230lb-250lb guys out of this shelter. I use a buddy heater to heat. Most of the time, you can sit there in your t-shirt. The buddy heater sits nicely in the floor rails between both trap doors. This shelter is lightweight and easy to pull. The only downfalls is that you gear may fall off if not strapped down. Set-up is easy, except in windy conditons. The plus is that this shelter is very easy to store during the off season. It doesn't take up much room at all. This year I will be fishing our of a Fish Trap. I have been happy with the Shappell and plan on keeping it for certain situations or when I take others along. I plan on rigging a Fish Trap Guide to pull behind my ATV on larger lakes. When I am fishing farm ponds were I may need to hike on land for a bit, I will use the Shappell. It basically comes down to your main use. If you move around alot, then I would get a flip style shelter. If you are one to sit in one spot for awhile, then go with a suitcase shelter.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanx for the reply's. One big thing I've noticed is the shappell sells for about 100 less than the flip style Clams or Frabills Pro and ranger solo. It's come down to: is the Shappell easy enough to set up by myself that the extra room alone would be nice and the 100 dollar save added helps the cause or is it too much a pain and I should go with the Clam Pro or Frabill ranger solo. Either way I go the weight is about the same. The flip styles store your gear better for moving but really I don't move that much and the extra space would be nice for all the electronics I have now. Decisions decisions.....I just don't want to make a choice and next season wish I'd went another way.

Gene


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I purchased a 3000 delux last year it's nice and comfortable to fish in
not bad to setup . In the wind I found that both ends must be unzipped and open end into the wind
the only thing was moving it around on a windy day the high profile could take you for ride if you dont have cleats.
all and all I like it
Geowol
George


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Both ends must be unzipped to move it or for another reason? PL I would like to come over and see the 3000. I've seen the 2000 and liked the room but want to see the difference between the two. Let me know if one night this week would be OK. Thanx!

Gene


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Mostly both ends unzipped to setup in the wind but while moving it helps that wind will blow through it instead of pushing aginst the closed sides
Geowol


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Gotcha....thats what I thought. Thanx! The DX 3000 is priced the same as the pro and ranger.

Gene


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

TX, if for any reason you need pics of a pro (inside/out/setup/collapsed, etc.), i have a digital camera and would be more than happy to post some pics for you.

good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Gene,

How is this Tuesday the 14th, anytime in the evening?

PL.............


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds good P.L. I get home around 3 pm so any time after that I can shoot over your way,

Gene


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I have the 2000. Mine has the tarp type material. Would recommend the canvas style. It seems more durable. Mine is fine in that I have a 6 inch wide roll of black duct tape which will fix any hole. Not hard to set up. Plenty of room, comfortable for two. 

Downside- In deep snow, if you have your gear on it, it can dig in. When you open it up on a windy lake with no snow, hold on to that bad boy. I can drag you aproximately 300 yards at about 30 mph across glaze ice from the point to the spillway...or...so I've heard. Overall, very happy with mine. Have not had much trouble with gear falling off. I carry a bucket, small collapsible stool, (Wal-mart), auger, and a shoulder bag with finder, thermos, lake maps, extra gloves, etc. 

I believe we met at the Long Lake tourney last year(maybe it was this year). Only prolem I had was my finder setup involved a full size marine battery which made pulling the shanty hard. Have since refined my gear and she rides high on the deepest snow. I would suggest shooting the underside of the sled with WD-40, white lithium, or even armor all. Super easy to pull.

Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

We did meet at the Long Lake tourney. I had the same pulling problem with the Frabill. I took one of those nets they hang kids stuffed animals in the corner of rooms and put bungy's with hooks on each corner. This went over my gear and hooked to the Frabill. Kept the gear from falling off and the holes in it are big enough that ice rods can poke through them when upright in a bucket. A cheap way to keep your gear on the flat surface. I sprayed the underside with PAM you use for cooking and it slid through the snow pretty good untill it got over 3 inches deep.

Gene


----------



## Mayfly (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey TX, let us all know what you think about the 3000 PL has- inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Mayfly (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey TX, if you liked the shanty PL has, LesterATV has one posted here for $200- sounds like a good deal!







BIG DADDY said so!!!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I saw that post by Lester. I gotta wait till the pay after Xmas to get mine tho. If he still has it I'll grab it for sure. I went to P.L's last night and checked it out. Very roommie! I can stand upright in it (I'm 5'10" tall). Goes together VERY fast by yourself. Black material kinda like the Frabill material. Two windows run the length of it on each side and there is no gap at the bottom. The Frabil has flaps that you packed snow on all around the bottom.....fine if you have snow on the ice! Many times last year I had to scrape for awhile to get enough snow to hold the flaps down. The Shappell is completely sealed to the bottom plastic form.....no need for snow packed and no where for air to get in. I was very impressed with it and the Shappell DX3000 will be the one I get. I have now looked at them all. Thanx for the look Chaz! We will deffinitely get together for some fishing and hunting!

Gene


----------

